# Urgent help needed (molly frys)



## cowboyguy (Jun 26, 2012)

I have a total of 2 female and 1 male molly fish. One of them gave birth to around 20 fry last night. I wasn't able to put the mother in the breeding net since I was expecting there were a few more days to go.

Anyways, after the birth it was obviously very difficult for me to gather all the frys and put them in the breeding net since they are very small and spread all over the tank. I then put the 3 big mollies in the breeding net in order to stop large ones eating the frys. Now the three big mollies in the breeding net seem to get stressed a lot. I already know it is usually a good idea to put a lot of plants and floating plants in the tank so that the frys could hide but this idea doesn't sound too appealing to me since I'm pretty sure frys would somehow encounter the big ones and easily half of them will get eaten.

Any comments or suggestions will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

Move the fry to a different container. Do not leave the 3 adults in the breeding net.

If you don't have a fry tank use a storage container or a 5 gallon bucket. Feed you fry crushed flake food if you have nothing else.


----------

